# luminaires



## Nick16 (15 Feb 2009)

hi, where is the cheapest place for these. 
i need a 100cm and 120cm ones.   

i heard you can get chinese ones instead of the expensive arcadia ones? 

cheers


----------



## altaaffe (15 Feb 2009)

I bought mine a while ago from a German company, but I wouldn't go chinese.  The light fittings that came with my large tank (which is Chinese made) were awful and forever breaking down, eventually I binned them for the German overheads.


----------



## Nelson (15 Feb 2009)

hi,
  you could try here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/T5-Haenge-o-Staen ... 240%3A1318

     don't know what they are like,but they have different one's in their ebay shop.also a discription in english and they ship to the uk

          neil


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2009)

Check these out.  I have two of these, ok they aren't the quality of Arcadia's ones, but for the price, I've not found better 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/EQJ-Trading

Sam


----------



## Daryn (16 Feb 2009)

Ive got a Bio-Pur, German or Dutch i think, cant really fault it other than the reflector design is a bit basic, its got 3 T5 tubes and only cost me 40 pounds for a 2 foot one from e-bay. Best bargain ive ever found i think.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

Daryn said:
			
		

> Ive got a Bio-Pur, German or Dutch i think, cant really fault it other than the reflector design is a bit basic, its got 3 T5 tubes and only cost me 40 pounds for a 2 foot one from e-bay. Best bargain ive ever found i think.


do you have a link for any?


----------



## Daryn (16 Feb 2009)

Sorry i dont have a link mate but will try my best to find one for you.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

i still think Â£150 for a 4ft one is not cheap, i might wait and see if any second hand ones pop up.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2009)

Check out my link, I got a 4ft 3x54w for Â£60.

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

i have but there arent any that cheap also no 3x54w, they are 4x39w nd thats overkill for me, unless i could use one or two. also i have seen some bad reviews about that comapny. (???)


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Check out my link, I got a 4ft 3x54w for Â£60.
> 
> Sam



That's what i would like, however everytime i check they only have buy it now.   Â£130 for a 2 x 54w T5, i can get the Glo light for Â£100 which IMO would be better.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Feb 2009)

just had another look ebay and this come up nick: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/T5-AQUARIUM-OVERH ... 240%3A1318

That might be better although you will need to change the tubes but lampsecs are cheap


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

it isnt bright enough 4x39w ones will be better. i need it to be over 120w in total. i might wait for a second hand one though.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2009)

Why do you need 4x542?  I find 2x T5 tubes is plenty.  I ran 3x54w on my 4ft and it was far to much.  I couldn't supply enough CO2 to keep it going.

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

ah maybe that will be fine then, if i had the 4x39w i would only run 3 so it makes more sense to run the just the 2 54w. 
i just dont really want to spend more that Â£80 on a luminaire really.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Feb 2009)

Cool, Im sure 2x54w would be ample 

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (16 Feb 2009)

yeah, being a skint student i want everything but really cheap so i shop around for ages! its tiresome!


----------

